# what are city lights (searched)



## alpineskiman (Oct 11, 2002)

i searched but couldnt find an answer. im getting some ecodes for my 03 jetta and they have city lights. when are these city lights on? ive got a euro switch and disabled DRLs.


----------



## Gern_Blanston (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: what are city lights (alpineskiman)*

Just helped my brother put Hella E-codes (the best kind, by the way) in his '03 Jetta. With the EuroSwitch in the 'park' position, the city lights come on. They're small (5-watt?) bulbs mounted inside the headlight reflector below the main bulb. They give of a very subtle yellowish light. They're the European equivilant of park lights.They also stay on when the headlights are on, so if you have a burned-out main bulb, folks can still see how your car is oriented, again, like park lights.


----------



## alpineskiman (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: what are city lights (Gern_Blanston)*

cool, thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

